# Long lasting pants??



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Celtic, the picture is missing lol, but I am sure it was a funny one.


My man in the field (left field) sent me this shot he took of you today;

http://www.randomimage.us/files/419be7de00032.jpg

(Same as the MIA one)


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Celtic said:


> My man in the field (left field) sent me this shot he took of you today;
> http://www.randomimage.us/files/419be7de00032.jpg
> (Same as the MIA one)


Still MIA:whistling


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Celtic said:


> My man in the field (left field) sent me this shot he took of you today;
> 
> http://www.randomimage.us/files/419be7de00032.jpg
> 
> (Same as the MIA one)


I got it to work, just copy and paste it into your address bar. Yup that was me today I was meeting with some new customers, they seemed to like it:whistling I am not sure what I was more excited about the new pants or the new hat :laughing:


Dave


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Pants*

Only on this sight could so much be said about work pants. I wear dickies most days but, if I'M gonna reallt hit it I pull out my SKILLERS canvas wwork pants with the built in knee pads. www.skillers.com . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like a bunch of old women going bra and granny panty shopping.


Tin Cup


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tin Cup said:


> sounds like a bunch of old women going bra and granny panty shopping.
> 
> 
> Tin Cup


Don't old ladies just tuck their tits into their panties?









(Sorry to anyone offended by this blatant non-PC post)


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

There is another really tough brand named arborwear. It is the brand all the tree guys use. If they can scrape up and down trees all day and still last, they have to tough. Carharts too. You can get stellar deals. less that half price at www.sierratradingpost.com


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Carhartts are pretty good
Those double knee Dickies are good too
The best are Duluth Trading Company's "Firehose" though
Serious freaking work pants










http://www.duluthtrading.com


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

slickshift said:


> The best are Duluth Trading Company's "Firehose" though


I got their catalog just before the holidays and thought about buying some of them jeans....but with the work I'm doing now (roping houses and lt. comm.) it'd be some serious overkill.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

TimNJ said:


> I wear good 'ol cheapo Rustler from KMart. On sale $9.99.
> Key is to own more than one pair of pants:laughing: and then they won't seem to wear out so fast.


me too. I must own about 15 pair of them. Wear a different pair every day so I end up wearing them about 16 times a year


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TempestV said:


> I only wear Carhartt double knee logger jeans year round. I'm a bit of a fencepost- I wear size 28x34, and the only pants I can find that fit are Wranglers, which are uncomfortable, and Carhartts. Plus, the Carhartts last forever, and have all the handy pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> that's odd- I use the hammer loop all the time, for hammers, hammer tackers, large adjustable wrenches, ect, and have never had something fall out of the loop.


I cant keep a hammer in them while walking. Its annoying when your trying to drag all the tools at once so your hands are full and then you feel the hammer hit the ground :furious:


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Skillers best wearing pant ever. Lots of pockets knee pads built in. You will never wear these babies out.


----------



## mab123 (Dec 11, 2006)

Is skillers and snickers the same? Just different name in usa than europe?


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Depends on what you are doing I guess. I do a lot of running around a house for pre-wire, and a lot of residential service work.

I wear Dakota Cargo Work Pants. $34CAD each, black or blue, and relatively durable. I've had one ass seem split out of the dozen pairs I've worn in the last 4 years. They seem to last. I like the big pockets for loading up with plates while doing terminations, or tools while attic crawling. And the front pockets are enough to drop my truck keys in and fish them out easy.

If you are getting a little more dirty, then ya, Carhartts might be your best best.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*anybody actually use the pockets of cargo pants.*

I use my k mart 10 dollar jeans for work but I noticed the kids these days are wearing them "cargo" pants with all them pockets with nuthin in em. Are These pants of any use in the carpentry construction industry? I was also considering a pair of them old 1950s carpenter overalls , the light ones. My ex (business) partner used to wear those thin nylon jogging pants I used to make fun of, Thats all he would wear no matter how hot or cold it was. . said he could not wear jeans. Only thing I cannot wear is shorts. I don't even think I own a pair.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Only thing I cannot wear is shorts. I don't even think I own a pair.













Summers coming...better start doing some squats, running, biking, etc.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Summers coming...better start doing some squats, running, biking, etc.


And its not (only) because I am irish and have Conan O'brian translucent white legs. Just seems people put nails and sharp objects everywhere I kneel.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey how did you get that picture of me!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey how did you get that picture of me!:laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


You don't want me to air your dirty skid-marked laundry...do you?


:jester:


:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Those aren't skidmarks I had them custom pinstriped:laughing: Just don't show the new pants I wore the other day:whistling:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

LMAO....
Pinstriped underwear :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 


Here's your birthday present...is it early or late :blink:










Duct tape and white out :lol:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Well its a little earyly, I couls really use that lmao I got some underwear that are way past retirement:laughing::laughing: and maybe a little brown touchup paint too


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Why do helpers also seem so mad when you tell them:
I have underwear older than you ~ and in better shape!


LOL


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Give L.L. Bean a try. I've been pretty happy with them. I have a few pairs that are over 5 years old now, still going strong. They have fleece lined too for colder months:thumbsup:

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...goryId=502709&storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Why do helpers also seem so mad when you tell them:
> I have underwear older than you ~ and in better shape!
> 
> 
> LOL



Its the truth though lol, I can remember my dad and granpap saying that!:laughing:




> Give L.L. Bean a try. I've been pretty happy with them. I have a few pairs that are over 5 years old now, still going strong. They have fleece lined too for colder months
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...Id=1&langId=-1


I forgot all about the LL bean stuff I know a friend of mine thats all he wears I do remember him saying its the only thing that lasts for him.


Dave


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Why do helpers also seem so mad when you tell them:
> I have underwear older than you ~ and in better shape!
> 
> 
> LOL


 
I used to use a styptic pencil variation of that line until i finally threw it out when it was about 23 years old.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like the discussion on pants has been thoroughly reviewed - have any of you guys tried wearing volleyball knee pads under your pants instead of the strap-on pads? I got into that a year or so ago - they're tons more comfortable than the ones with straps behind the knees. I may look like a fool when I'm wearing them and shorts but my knees are protected and the jobsite ain't no fashion runway! Wallyworld's got 'em for $10 and I've got ones that are a year old and still working fine...

Mac


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Its the truth though lol, I can remember my dad and granpap saying that!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't beat the prices either!


----------



## RTRCon (May 20, 2007)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Looks like the discussion on pants has been thoroughly reviewed - have any of you guys tried wearing volleyball knee pads under your pants instead of the strap-on pads? I got into that a year or so ago - they're tons more comfortable than the ones with straps behind the knees. I may look like a fool when I'm wearing them and shorts but my knees are protected and the jobsite ain't no fashion runway! Wallyworld's got 'em for $10 and I've got ones that are a year old and still working fine...
> 
> Mac


Seems like a good idea.. I might have to try that.


----------



## StairJunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

The fleece lined pants are a good idea, they will allow for some wicking action of any perspiration, keeping you a litter drier in the colder weather.

My everyday jean of choice is Levis.


----------

